# Green Min and Pre-made Raw?



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Today while shopping, I found a premade raw NOT IN PATTY FORM called Red Dog Blue Kat (I've only been able to find pre-made patties so far). Even better, it's made a few hours away and they use non-medicated and hormone free meats and organic veggies. The organ meals were cheap so I thought it wouldn't hurt to buy a small package of the turkey and organ to try.

I recently joined a raw feeders Facebook group for people in my province so I could learn more as I still have intentions of feeding more raw. I decided to ask if anyone else feeds the food and someone commented that since there aren't supplements added to the food, that if I decide to feed the red meats, I should be supplementing with bone meal or Green Min. 

Does anyone else use these in addition to a pre-made food? This might be a little premature because Odie has turned her nose up at the last two pre-made foods I've bought (good thing this one only cost $3!) but I want to look into it if it's something I should be adding in the future.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

Hmm it says their meals contain bone already so not sure supplementing with bone is such a good idea. If you intend to only feed the organ meals (which I assume have no bone) then yes you will want to supplement with bone. You can either feed raw meaty bones like chicken parts. Or use a bone meal supplement or better yet egg shell supplement for the calcium.

I can't comment on Green Min as I have no clue what the heck that is lol never heard of it.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Onyx said:


> Hmm it says their meals contain bone already so not sure supplementing with bone is such a good idea. If you intend to only feed the organ meals (which I assume have no bone) then yes you will want to supplement with bone. You can either feed raw meaty bones like chicken parts. Or use a bone meal supplement or better yet egg shell supplement for the calcium.
> 
> I can't comment on Green Min as I have no clue what the heck that is lol never heard of it.


Okay, thanks! I do feed a chicken neck a couple times a week already anyway. The reason I picked up the meal with organ was because it seemed to be the most limited in ingredients and she still will get Primal, canned or kibble for her other meal.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Okay, thanks! I do feed a chicken neck a couple times a week already anyway. The reason I picked up the meal with organ was because it seemed to be the most limited in ingredients and she still will get Primal, canned or kibble for her other meal.


Then I'd say you're good to go! If you're already feeding edible bone, plus Primal which has bone, and kibble which typically has quite enough calcium, I wouldn't add anymore supplements.


----------

